# Katie the chihuahua,



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

here is Katie at 8 weeks, shes a chihuahua,


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Awww shes a stunner!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

awhh... she is gorgeous and so cute....love her colour


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Just adorable....lovely pics.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

thank you,


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Such a cute little girl :001_wub:


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

aww collie she is gorgeous, it looks like shes settling in well already. they are great pics  xx


----------



## ColliePower (Mar 9, 2008)

Shes beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


i want!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Fab pictures collie,how cute...am i jealous? nope....honest,well just a bit. pmsl*


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Aww she's precious, and so teeny!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Aw she is adorable, can I look after her for a while for you, just for a few years or so.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

O M G!.....................

I am so jelous!!!!!.....:001_tt2:

Naa shes KA-YOOT! i want i want ....................i want..lol


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

what a cutie... great pic's...


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

thank you, she is a little sweetie and has settled in well with the rest of the zoo,


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> thank you, she is a little sweetie and has settled in well with the rest of the zoo,


Aww that good i find chi's settle down very quickly...

I been think of getting a new chi but all to far away from me and full of scams...


----------

